# NetBeans 4 | Code bearbeiten



## mchashi (18. Oktober 2004)

Hi @ all,

ich arbeite momentan mit NetBeans 4 Beta und habe zwei Probleme.

1)
Ich habe nur ein Problem. Wenn ich eine Java Application erstelle, mit dem integrierten GuiBuilder, dann kann ich den Code von der Methode "initComponents()" nicht bearbeiten, weil der ja von dem GuiBuilder erstellt wurde.

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben, den doch im Nachhinein zu bearbeiten oder?


2)
Wenn ich ein paar JLabels und JTextfields mit dem GuiBuilder platziere, initialisiert er diese wie folgt: JLabel JLabel1 = new javax.swing.JLabel();

Jetzt importiere ich die Klasse javax.swing.JLabel;

Kann NetBeans nun das javax.swing. automatisch weg löschen, denn new JLabel() würde ja reichen. Mich nervt diese lange schreibweise javax.swing....

Geht das irgendwie?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Sven.


----------



## squeaker (19. Oktober 2004)

Soweit ich weiß beherrscht NetBeans nur eine Richtung der GUI-Erstellung. Graphisch->Code. Um zu verhindern, dass der Code mit dem GUI-Editor nicht mehr bearbeitbar ist, sperrt es den Code. Warum musst du diesen Codeteil bearbeiten?
Wenn es ganz wichtig is -> Datei mit anderem Editor aufmachen und bearbeiten.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (19. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Der Codebblock der bei dir wahrscheinlich Schreibgeschützt ist wohl der der iniComponents() Methode.
Wenn du mal in die Properties eines deiner Controls(JButton,etc) schaust wirst du im Abschnitt Code die Zeilen:
Pre-Creation Code //Code wird vor der Erstellung der Komponente eingefügt
Post-Creation Code // Code wird nach der Erstellung der Komponente eingefügt
Pre-Init Code // Code wird vor der Initialisierung der Komponente eingefügt
Post-Init Code //Code wird nach der Initialisierung der Komponente eingefügt

Damit kannst du den Code in diesen Schreibgeschützten Blöcken manipulieren.

HTH 
Gruß Tom


----------



## mchashi (25. Oktober 2004)

Super, damit wäre Problem 1 gelöst.

Doch habt ihr auch nen Rat zur meinem 2. Problem?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

Gruß
Sven.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Versuchs mal mit: Strg + O (wie Otto)
http://www.netbeans.org/servlets/ReadMsg?listName=nbusers&msgId=845931

Gruß Tom


----------



## mchashi (25. Oktober 2004)

Strg + O (wie Otto) --> Open File

ich glaube das 2. Problem von mir kann Netbeans noch nicht bewältigen...


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. Oktober 2004)

Stimmt...
Dann klick mal mit der rechten Maustaste in den Codeeditor und wähle Tools->Import Management Tool im Kontextmenu aus.

Btw. hier mal noch ne Übersicht  zu den Netbeans Tastenkombinationen (Keyboard Shortcuts) http://usersguide.netbeans.org/shortcuts.pdf

Gruß Tom


----------

